# Ruby has very sore ears



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Poor Ruby. Hans had an ear infection shortly after we got him as a puppy. Fortunately it cleared up with drops. I've found that I really have to stay on top of cleaning his ears or they get icky. I clean them once a week, and and after they get wet (he likes to swim). Also, the first food he was on when we brought him home had corn. Since we switched to a food without corn, wheat, and soy I've noticed his ears stay much cleaner. 

I can't answer the question about anesthetic.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 21, 2014)

You are so right about staying on top of ear cleaning,I have learnt the hard way.Brush her every day and clean eyes but we live near the sea so Ruby is on the beach everyday all year getting wet ears and I haven't been seeing to her ears enough.Have left ear plucking to the groomer .When her ears are back to normal will have a proper routine,especially as she will be joined by a little toy brother at the weekend.


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

I use [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Zymox-Cleanser-With-Bio-Active-Enzymes/dp/B0014HYCM0[/ame] and it has worked well for Gina...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I use the Zymox ear drops with cortizone when needed....haven't had to use it in a long time.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Exile,have just looked it up and they sell it on Amazon in the U.K. so will order some and use as part of grooming routine when Rubys ears are better.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hope Rubies ears start feeling better soon. Let us know.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

If she's swimming every day, you may want to get some human swimmers ear drops for her. I am very prone to swimmers ear myself, and I freedive and spearfish so I'm in the water a lot. My coach gave me the ear stuff...you get the swimmers ear stuff they sell (it's alcohol and glycerin) and mix it 50/50 with vinegar. I use it on myself and Hans, just a squirt in each ear immediately after getting out of the water. That way even if you don't clean them every day they at least won't be staying wet and growing anything icky.

Edit: Of course, only use it once her ears are healed up. I'm guessing it would sting ears that are already sore.


----------



## DavidT (Apr 15, 2010)

*Pluck /dont Pluck*

There is lots of controversy on this subject and what works for one animal may not work for another. With our Spoo, who produces an amazing amount of hair in his ears, I do not pluck any more but I try and minimally remove hair with my fingers and small clippers just to try and keep an airway and ventilation in the ear canal. I remove all of the wax that I can and follow up with a medicated ear cleaner. So far this has worked for us and he does not have to go through massive plucking which I hate to do.

David


----------



## squirrel (Oct 21, 2014)

FireStorm said:


> If she's swimming every day, you may want to get some human swimmers ear drops for her. I am very prone to swimmers ear myself, and I freedive and spearfish so I'm in the water a lot. My coach gave me the ear stuff...you get the swimmers ear stuff they sell (it's alcohol and glycerin) and mix it 50/50 with vinegar. I use it on myself and Hans, just a squirt in each ear immediately after getting out of the water. That way even if you don't clean them every day they at least won't be staying wet and growing anything icky.
> 
> Edit: Of course, only use it once her ears are healed up. I'm guessing it would sting ears that are already sore.


Ruby doesn't actually swim,she just runs in and out of the water,and dashes about like a mad thing on the sands.But now after she has these sore ears instead of a quick rub down with the towel I will be more thorough drying her ears.She has never had this problem before and I do wonder if it was caused by letting her hang her head out of the car window the last few days,something we have never done before.(also have now read how dangerous this is)
Thanks to all for all your advice,very helpful


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Max had an ear infection at age 2 (he's 4 1/2 now) that took a few courses of antibiotics to clear up. He also grew a very strange enormous wart on his foot- but that's another story! This all happened after he was groomed and had his ears plucked, but also a couple weeks after he received a "booster" distemper/ parvo. I was concerned it would become a chronic problem and took him to a holistic vet for a consult. Her approach was to treat the existing ear infection with traditional meds (antibiotics and ear washes)....but also to improve his overall health and educate me on diet and over vaccination.

This changed my approach on many things and I learned about Dodd's research on vaccines, which I now follow. I was giving yearly distemper/parvo, plus all the extras because it was recommended by my original vet and I thought I was doing the best thing for my dogs. Little did I know I was actually compromising their health.

She also recommended taking him off kibble, no matter how high quality, and said to in general try to stay away from processed food. I now feed a combination of home- cooked, pre-made raw and keep some good canned food in the cabinet for when life is busy. She also said to add fish oil to their diet. Sometimes I just give them cans of sardines or salmon. 

She was on the fence about ear plucking, but I started grooming them myself shortly after that and I don't pluck their ears.

So....Max has not had an ear infection since. The other two have had no ear infections. Both Max and Lily have really hairy ears. They all are in the water a lot in the summer.

That was my only experience with ear infections- if it helps at all. I'm not sure how we escaped it with all of our animals so far except Max, but I know so many people whose dogs have chronic issues with their ears and I was trying to avoid that. 

I'm not sure if hanging out the window did anything for Ruby , I guess it could if there was enough turbulence- could cause irritation, introduce bacteria or foreign objects. My Lily likes to stick her face out the widow, so I do roll it down and let her do it until we get out of the development, but we're going pretty slow. When we are out on the boat, Max really likes to sit in the bow, with his face in the wind and the ears flying. So far, we haven't had any problems. 

I hope I didn't jinx myself by writing all this and now one of the will get an ear infection!
Good luck with all of this.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*How's Ruby doing?*

Just wanted to check in for an update. Hope she's feeling better. Poor baby. Ear issues are the worst.

Also want to ditto the recommends for Zymox. It's fabulous and one of the things I give out as Christmas presents to all the dog people I know.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 21, 2014)

Ciscley said:


> Just wanted to check in for an update. Hope she's feeling better. Poor baby. Ear issues are the worst.
> 
> Also want to ditto the recommends for Zymox. It's fabulous and one of the things I give out as Christmas presents to all the dog people I know.


Ruby's ears are now fine and clear.I bought a very good non irritating ear cleaner,recommended by another poodle owner.I will now use this once a week to make sure she doesn't have the problem again. Thank you for your kind post x


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Good to hear that Ruby is better. One of my boys sleeps on my bed and when he has a bad ear and scratches... I wake up and think it is an earthquake. Of course, when there really is an earthquake, I think it is the dog scratching his ear. Such is life in southern California, ha-ha. Anyhow, glad that Ruby is no longer suffering with the ear infection; those things hurt.


----------

